

Show HN: Breaking a flawed audio CAPTCHA in JavaScript - vld
https://github.com/vladc/RoTLD-Captcha

======
laumars
Ahhh so they just concatenated the various MP3 segments together.

Back in the 90s I used to have great fun chopping and splicing music using
disk writing utilities, thanks to MP3's progressive encoding.

